# Why is Thomas getting all the credit...isn't this Layden's deal?



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Everyone is always criticizing Knicks GM Scott Layden for trades, signings and draft picks. However, now that the Knicks have made two good deals in the past week or so...Isiah Thomas is getting all the credit.


----------



## kg_mvp03-04 (Jul 24, 2003)

thomas is getting credit because he is the GM now and layden is not. Thomas's trades are better than and of the moves that Layden tried. Starbury is better than all the players that Gayden brought in.


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

Thomas is making pretty drastic moves, but he is getting quality players and cleaning out the garbage in NY. Layden was way too conservative for the Knicks, he may have worked the phones but never got results. Thomas sacrificed some of the future to win now.


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

I suppose he can get some credit. Lampe, Vujanic, McDyess not on a 10 yr deal, etc.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Ah, I was gone when Thomas was hired, so I didn't know that Layden was relieved as president AND GM.


----------



## Big John (Sep 11, 2002)

I think Layden would be happy not to have to take the blame for this one lol. His non-participation in the deal was his best move as Knicks' GM, even though it was posthumous (so to speak).


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

1. This trade was so-so NOT good!!!

2. Starbury is a great player and he may take the Knicks to the playoffs,but he wont make them a contender!!!

3. The Knicks were in salary cap hell before this trade and now its even worse!!!

4. When the Knicks start giving up 97+ppg cuz their back court of Starbury,Houston and Penny cant play D and Lampe,Vujanic and the 2 1st rounders turn into good/star players we'll see how much praise Zeke gets!!!


----------



## MagnusPinus (Aug 27, 2003)

We will se in the next 3-4 years if the trade will be good.. It will depends on the picks, and on the Lampe and Milos improvements


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>HEATLUNATIC</b>!
> 
> 
> 4. When the Knicks start giving up 97+ppg cuz their back court of Starbury,Houston and Penny cant play D and Lampe,Vujanic and the 2 1st rounders turn into good/star players we'll see how much praise Zeke gets!!!


Backcourt consists of PG and SG and for future references keith van horn is their starting 3. Marbury and Houston could make one of the deadliest scoring backcourts in the league. When you look at it this is very good for the Knicks compared to what happened to the Suns. Are they Dice/Amare/Marion/JJ/Barbosa now?


----------



## AdamIllman (May 12, 2003)

i dont think you understand that the suns are in last place...they dont care at all about right now. they got some very solid prospects and picks


----------



## c money (Jan 4, 2004)

i heard this trade and thought to myself, what were the suns thinking?? then i thought about things for a while and this trade is truly rare. both teams get exactly what they want and that's a good thing. neither team got worked as some people seem to think and in the end, the knicks served their immediate purpose of getting better and making a run in the eastern conference. all these people that talk about the knicks now being in salary cap hell are stupid. the knicks have been in salary cap hell forever because money doesn't really matter in new york. the suns meanwhile weren't ever going to win anything in the west with the team the way they were. instead, they take a chance on some draft picks, some foreign players and some salary cap relief and maybe just maybe get kobe. great move by them and it makes sense for both teams. keep telling yourselves that. good move for both teams.


----------

